# I so confused 256MB DDR2 800mhz memory and 600mhz core



## hecthork (Jul 2, 2009)

well, i so confused with these information

i have two video card,
the first is XFX 7300 LE 256MB DDR2 Onboard (supporting 512MB)

core 600mhz and memory 800mhz 
DDR2

its soo faster
how it's possible???

now i buyed a 8600GT Fatal1ty 1GB DDR2 (2x512mb)

core 750mhz

but the memory........... 520mhz??

im not a professional but, the 8600gt. why can't it run over 800mhz??? 

i have two pc
the first 946gzis Intel
buss speed 133
memory 266.4
1:2

and the other is PC CHIP Bus speed 255 mhz OC (533mhz base) 1:1

before to buy the ultimate video card, i want the 256 gdr3 fatal1ty 8600gt but its only 256mb....but i need use the resolution of 2560x1600, for these rason is necessary more memory.

sorry for my english, im lerning... n_n


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 2, 2009)

Im gonna take a guess here and say probably the 7300 is stating its DDR speed (aka 400 mhz real speed, doubled for 800mhz actual speed) while the 8600 is stating its real speed of 520mhz. Its DDR speed (which is the actual speed it will run at) is in fact 1040 mhz. Its just in the way they state it. Thats what I'm thinking. No way possible a 7300 will be faster at anything than a 8600gt.


----------



## hat (Jul 2, 2009)

FYI the Fatality 8600gt is far from the ultimate video card


----------



## hecthork (Jul 2, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> Im gonna take a guess here and say probably the 7300 is stating its DDR speed (aka 400 mhz real speed, doubled for 800mhz actual speed) while the 8600 is stating its real speed of 520mhz. Its DDR speed (which is the actual speed it will run at) is in fact 1040 mhz. Its just in the way they state it. Thats what I'm thinking. No way possible a 7300 will be faster at anything than a 8600gt.





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GPU-Z 0.3.4
Nvidia GeForce 8600 GT
Memory Tipe DDR2
128bit

GPU CLOCK      750mhz             Memory 520 mhz           Shader 1595 mhz
Default Clock    540mhz            Memory  400 mhz          Shader 1188 mhz

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GPU-Z 0.3.4
Nvidia GeForce 7300 LE
Memory Tipe DDR2
64bit

GPU CLOCK      600mhz             Memory 800 mhz           
Default Clock    450mhz            Memory  266 mhz    

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hat (Jul 2, 2009)

It looks like it was overclocked somehow. 800MHz (1600MHz) mem should never be stable on a 7300 LE, lol


----------



## hecthork (Jul 2, 2009)

hat said:


> It looks like it was overclocked somehow. 800MHz (1600MHz) mem should never be stable on a 7300 LE, lol



its so stable, the artifacts start in 900mhz, but the temperature is over 100ºC

800mhz the temperatura is 73ºC and max 85ºC


----------



## enaher (Jul 2, 2009)

what games are you playing, as I understand you having trouble with HD decoding on the 8600GT, did you uninstall the old drivers? did you install the most recent drivers? what are your system specs, procesor, memory, mother board, hardrive, etc...


----------



## hecthork (Jul 2, 2009)

enaher said:


> what games are you playing, as I understand you having trouble with HD decoding on the 8600GT, did you uninstall the old drivers? did you install the most recent drivers? what are your system specs, procesor, memory, mother board, hardrive, etc...



the games only are reference, i want play FULL (1920x1080) HD movie, but with 500mhz of memo, isnt possible u_u

i have windows 7 x64
the last driver nvidia


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 2, 2009)

my old 2900xt 1gb can do 1920x1080 videos no problem with a clock of 200mhz core and 300mhz ram [as low as i can successfully clock it in the bios]


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 2, 2009)

post up a screenshot of your gpu-z's


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 2, 2009)

mine? dont have videocard in :? and dont wanna put it in and install drivers cuz last time i went from ati to nvidia vista wouldnt boot and i had to reinstall.


----------



## hecthork (Jul 2, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> my old 2900xt 1gb can do 1920x1080 videos no problem with a clock of 200mhz core and 300mhz ram [as low as i can successfully clock it in the bios]





but 2900xt its like 8800ultra -.-!


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 2, 2009)

want a 2900xt? im looking to trade mine for an acekard2.1[has to be 2.1 or i don't want it] + MicroSD card + shipping on all

oh and fair warning 2900xt has non-default clocks in the bios [would be happy to send original + altered bios]
it runs alot better with the clocks i gave it, both performance wise and stability wise, oh and heat and power usage too

EDIT: oh and also its a 1gb, so the memory clocks even tho i backed off them a bit are higher than the normal 2900xt 512mb

EDIT2: http://www2.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16142 <-- thats what im looking for


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 2, 2009)

I meant the OP, post a screenshot of your gpu-z


----------



## hecthork (Jul 2, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> post up a screenshot of your gpu-z's



these is the computer of my brother, He have the 7300LE now








i have 8600gt fatal1ty 1gb (2x512mb DDR2)





but testing in both mobo, the result is the same.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 2, 2009)

dude if its not playing HD video then i would bet its the cpu and not the gpu
whats the rest of his computer like?


----------



## hecthork (Jul 2, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> dude if its not playing HD video then i would bet its the cpu and not the gpu
> whats the rest of his computer like?



For playing HD it's necessary minimium requeriment in the CPU ? 

its my CPU

Windows 7 x64
the last driver x64 nvidia for windows 7

Intel Celeron D 351
3.2 Ghz
Bus Speed 133.2 mhz
Rate FSB 532 mhz

mobo Intel 946gzis

memory 2gb
2x1gb PC 5300
266.4mhz DRAM Frequency
4-4-4-11


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 2, 2009)

that should be good enough on a good install, maybe you have some software interfering or something


----------



## hecthork (Jul 2, 2009)

hmmm... i dont now if some software interfering, i checked used (control + alt + del ) all is normal...but its normal that 7300 have 800mhz memo ddr2

and the 8600gt only 500mhz memo ddr2 ????


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 2, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Nvidia_graphics_processing_units

no not exactly, 400ddr2 and 700 ddr3 so yours is overclocked


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 2, 2009)

The 7300LE can clock higher because it has less RAM, though I refuse to believe you got it clocked to 800MHz(400MHz real) stable.  It just isn't possible for DDR2.

But even if you did, the 7300LE is 64-bit and the 8600GT is 128-bit, so even at the lower clock speeds the 8600GT has more memory bandwidth.  The 8600GT shouldn't have a problem with HD Video, there is definitely something else going on.


----------



## hecthork (Jul 2, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> The 7300LE can clock higher because it has less RAM, though I refuse to believe you got it clocked to 800MHz(400MHz real) stable.  It just isn't possible for DDR2.
> 
> But even if you did, the 7300LE is 64-bit and the 8600GT is 128-bit, so even at the lower clock speeds the 8600GT has more memory bandwidth.  The 8600GT shouldn't have a problem with HD Video, there is definitely something else going on.



hmmm.... do you refuse to believe? please explain me to make a review to do for the xfx 7300LE 256 MB DDR2 onboard


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 2, 2009)

7300LE = 5.3gb/sec
8600gt = 22.4gb/sec

these are reference the difference is that the 8600gt has a lot more memory interfaces than the 7300LE [more bits if you will]


----------



## hecthork (Jul 3, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> 7300LE = 5.3gb/sec
> 8600gt = 22.4gb/sec
> 
> these are reference the difference is that the 8600gt has a lot more memory interfaces than the 7300LE [more bits if you will]



then, the bus of 8600gt is 800mhz but i have only 400, max with OC is 500 x_x
and my brandwidth is 16.0Gb/sec

and 7300 LE is 12.5 Gb/sec







... how it's possible???


----------



## hecthork (Jul 3, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> 7300LE = 5.3gb/sec
> 8600gt = 22.4gb/sec
> 
> these are reference the difference is that the 8600gt has a lot more memory interfaces than the 7300LE [more bits if you will]




without oc







12.8 Gb/sec


----------



## hecthork (Jul 3, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> 7300LE = 5.3gb/sec
> 8600gt = 22.4gb/sec
> 
> these are reference the difference is that the 8600gt has a lot more memory interfaces than the 7300LE [more bits if you will]



Please u_u How can i have 22.4 Gb/sec in my 8600 gt Fatal1ty 1GB Y_Y ????


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 3, 2009)

2d and 3d mode

EDIT: and 22.4gb/sec is for the ddr3 but compared to the 5.3gb/sec im pretty sure the ddr2 ones are gonna have WAY more bandwidth than that.


----------



## largon (Jul 3, 2009)

hecthork said:
			
		

>


Here's one FACT: 

*GPU-Z reads the DDR2 memory frequency incorrectly on your XFX 7300LE.* I'm surprised nobody had stated this yet. In reality the memory on your 7300LE is running 400MHz / DDR-800 resulting in bandwidth of 6.4GB/s. This should be obvious as it is utterly impossible DDR2 would run 800MHz real, 1600MHz effective. 


Don't forget to report the bug at GPU-Z subforum.


----------



## hecthork (Jul 3, 2009)

largon said:


> Here's one FACT:
> 
> *GPU-Z reads the DDR2 memory frequency incorrectly on your XFX 7300LE.* I'm surprised nobody had stated this yet. In reality the memory on your 7300LE is running 400MHz / DDR-800 resulting in bandwidth of 6.4GB/s. This should be obvious as it is utterly impossible DDR2 would run 800MHz real, 1600MHz effective.
> 
> ...



then, i need used other version of gpu-z??

i will check with other version.

the my 7300LE its so faster, really.

my brother say that with my video card can run WarCraft III The frozen throne with all the configuration high 1024x768 32bits to 70fps and does not reduce the frames per second when there are 10 players on screen with all its units each, he have a monitor with max resolution is 1024x768 32bits 60hz. I played a few times a war craft, which supports the maximum resolution is 1600x1200, I'm with the 7300 video card only gets to 40 frames per second and in the situation where 10 players are together I have is the minimum 25 fps.

i and my brother used FRAPS to rank the fps. but i dont wanna play any game -.- i want play HD movies. 

the max bandwidth of the 7300 are 12.5gb/s (800mhz memo)
and the 8600 are 16.3 gb/s (only 500mhz memo)
with both video card its impossible fluid play HD movies.

I dont wanna play game, i dont have now in my computer WarCraft, i dont like games, i wanna only play HD movies. 



please help me....


----------



## human_error (Jul 3, 2009)

hecthork said:


> i and my brother used FRAPS to rank the fps. but i dont wanna play any game -.- i want play HD movies.
> 
> *the max bandwidth of the 7300 are 12.5gb/s (800mhz memo)
> and the 8600 are 16.3 gb/s (only 500mhz memo)
> ...



The bandwidth of the memory is more than enough there to be able to deal with a full-hd stream, the 7300 lacks any hardware support for decoding hd videos, whereas the 8xxx series has some dedicated parts to decode hd videos at full speed.

If you have trouble playing HD videos on the 8600 you should look at using different codecs or a different video player which supports hardware acceleration so you get smooth playback.


----------



## hecthork (Jul 3, 2009)

human_error said:


> The bandwidth of the memory is more than enough there to be able to deal with a full-hd stream, the 7300 lacks any hardware support for decoding hd videos, whereas the 8xxx series has some dedicated parts to decode hd videos at full speed.
> 
> If you have trouble playing HD videos on the 8600 you should look at using different codecs or a different video player which supports hardware acceleration so you get smooth playback.



i played HD from http://www.apple.com/quicktime/guide/hd/shark.html
File size: 86.9 MB 
Resolution: 1920x1080

with the last quick time,

i played 11. El hombre orquesta (2005) [1080p x264 Bluray]-AJP.mkv from blue ray disc

with windows media player.
media player classic of free codecs
cyberlink power dvd 9
divx player.

its impossible play fluid hd movies.

are you sure? that the bandwidth is more than necessary??? 16 Gb/sc


----------



## human_error (Jul 3, 2009)

hecthork said:


> are you sure? that the bandwidth is more than necessary??? 16 Gb/sc



Positive. A blu-ray film @ 1080p with 7.1 sound needs 54 Mbit/s to run. 

Don't forget blu-ray drives come with sata 2 connections - 300mb/sec max speed (they don't get anywhere near that, as i said above 54mbit/sec is the maximum needed in the blu-ray specification.

I get the feeling your problem is not your graphics card but elsewhere in your system - your cpu should be fast enough, however if you have too many background processes such as anti-virus then it could reduce your free cpu resources too low. 

As a test play a full hd stream and look in task manager to see how much cpu is in use.


----------



## hecthork (Jul 3, 2009)

human_error said:


> Positive. A blu-ray film @ 1080p with 7.1 sound needs 54 Mbit/s to run.
> 
> Don't forget blu-ray drives come with sata 2 connections - 300mb/sec max speed (they don't get anywhere near that, as i said above 54mbit/sec is the maximum needed in the blu-ray specification.
> 
> ...



okay, i will check the process with the task manager of windows.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 3, 2009)

If your hard drive is being accessed too much or if its too slow HD movies will not be fluid.


----------



## hecthork (Jul 3, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> If your hard drive is being accessed too much or if its too slow HD movies will not be fluid.



okay i will check that now.


----------



## Darren (Jul 3, 2009)

hecthork,


uninstall all of your video codecs - All of them

and then install the Combine Community Codec Pack (CCP)

use Windows Media player classic - it comes with CCP

http://cccp-project.net/


----------



## hecthork (Jul 3, 2009)

Darren said:


> hecthork,
> 
> 
> uninstall all of your video codecs - All of them
> ...



okey i will do that  thx


----------



## hecthork (Jul 3, 2009)

hecthork said:


> okey i will do that  thx



answer the previus post,

i check the process, max 15% when i dont use anything.
when i reproduce mkv 60% to max 70% use CPU

windows media player and other reproductor 50 to max 71% use of CPU

its the same result uninstall all the codec,restart pc, install Combined-Community-Codec-Pack-2008-09-21, and restart again.

memory 1027mb free - 952MB in use - 11MB reserv to the hardware - 58MB modify

used of Hard Disk
when i do anything its write 8781 B/s - system PID 4 And read 0 B/s 


when i reproduce HD video
mplayerc.exe only read 424892 B/s

and system only write 11000 B/s

its all the process.


----------



## hecthork (Jul 3, 2009)

Now im in the PC of my brother.

i unistall all driver, and reinstall, but my brother desactivate TurboCache with Riva tunern and driver 93.81 (93.81_forceware_winxp2k_english.exe)

download in these computer again GPU-Z 0.3.4 and CPU-Z

and these is the information



















i think that something was wrong, could be driver or something else, but the riva turner dont wanna put 600mhz core >_< my brother will kill me u_u... but its the information. i think that is right.


----------



## hecthork (Jul 3, 2009)

and these is with the GPU-Z.0.0.9.exe






pixel and texture its diferent but the bandwidth its the same...


----------



## Darren (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm confused what your question is, I'm getting a feeling that knowone understands what your problem is exactly.

You want to play movies, HD movies but the frame rate is low and the movie is unwatchable?  

I can tell you right away if you're only running 1 GB of ram HD movies especially at 1920x1080 is going to be unplayable, its not uncommon for an untouched HD movie to use around 1.5 GBs - 2 GBs of ram once you factor in all the background processes. 

please fill in your system specification here---> http://forums.techpowerup.com/profile.php?do=specs


----------



## hecthork (Jul 3, 2009)

someone kill me.... How its possible... in the computer of my brother can reproduce HD movies >_< exactly 11. El hombre orquesta (2005) [1080p x264 Bluray]-AJP.mkv these file, and in the site of quick time HD too ...............

relly, relly, relly, i dont now what to do... WHY? WHY WHY WHY WHY WH????
i hate my computer -.-!!!

but its impossible???? how?


----------



## Darren (Jul 3, 2009)

hecthork said:


> someone kill me.... How its possible... in the computer of my brother can reproduce HD movies >_< exactly 11. El hombre orquesta (2005) [1080p x264 Bluray]-AJP.mkv these file, and in the site of quick time HD too ...............
> 
> relly, relly, relly, i dont now what to do... WHY? WHY WHY WHY WHY WH????
> i hate my computer -.-!!!
> ...



I'm not sure why, both you and your brother have really really old computers, if it can play 1080p it will be borderline meeting the requirements. Did you try Media Player Classic? it comes with CCC.

Edit:

Also I would bother with the 8600 GT, look for a cheap ATI 4670 or 4830


----------



## largon (Jul 3, 2009)

hecthork said:


> and these is with the GPU-Z.0.0.9.exe
> 
> http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/1630/pc03.png
> 
> pixel and texture its diferent but the bandwidth its the same...


That's still wrong. 
No reason to try older versions as they'd all have the bug. 
It is a FACT the DDR2 RAM on your card cannot be 800MHz (DDR-1600), as GPU-Z incorrectly reports.


----------



## hecthork (Jul 3, 2009)

largon said:


> That's still wrong.
> No reason to try older versions as they'd all have the bug.
> It is a FACT the DDR2 RAM on your card cannot be 800MHz (DDR-1600), as GPU-Z incorrectly reports.



how can i now the real clock of the memory???


----------



## largon (Jul 3, 2009)

Rivatuner Hardware Monitoring tab should give you the correct value.


----------



## hecthork (Jul 4, 2009)

largon said:


> Rivatuner Hardware Monitoring tab should give you the correct value.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090703/RT_hw_monitoring_tab.png



using "Rivatuner Hardware Monitoring" the computer of my brother its the same result. i think that it information its true. exist other form to check mh of the memory?? or pass for test?


----------



## hecthork (Jul 4, 2009)

hecthork said:


> using "Rivatuner Hardware Monitoring" the computer of my brother its the same result. i think that it information its true. exist other form to check mh of the memory?? or pass for test?



i dont now what to do... i think that my mobo (946gzis suck)


----------



## largon (Jul 4, 2009)

hecthork said:


> using "Rivatuner Hardware Monitoring" the computer of my brother its the same result. i think that it information its true. exist other form to check mh of the memory?? or pass for test?


Rivatuner actually displays 800MHz in the chart in Hardware monitoring? Not 400MHz, but 800MHz? If that's so, I'm very surprised to see even Rivatuner gives false info. Either RT and GPU-Z are reading the memory wrong or your card would have GDDR3 instead of DDR2, but it is absolutely certain DDR2 cannot do 800MHz (DDR-1600). 

Can you read what it says on one of the memory chips and post it?


----------



## hecthork (Jul 4, 2009)

largon said:


> Rivatuner actually displays 800MHz in the chart in Hardware monitoring? Not 400MHz, but 800MHz? If that's so, I'm very surprised to see even Rivatuner gives false info. Either RT and GPU-Z are reading the memory wrong or your card would have GDDR3 instead of DDR2, but it is absolutely certain DDR2 cannot do 800MHz (DDR-1600).
> 
> Can you read what it says on one of the memory chips and post it?



i agree with you n_n ... but its fast  ? and play HD movies of blueray disc -.-! and i cant in my mobo 946gzis with 8600gt 1gb (2x512 MB ddr2) i will change my mobo u_u the mobo of my brother is PC CHIP -.-! all about this is crazy... like in the title... " i so confused... "


----------



## hecthork (Jul 4, 2009)

largon said:


> Rivatuner actually displays 800MHz in the chart in Hardware monitoring? Not 400MHz, but 800MHz? If that's so, I'm very surprised to see even Rivatuner gives false info. Either RT and GPU-Z are reading the memory wrong or your card would have GDDR3 instead of DDR2, but it is absolutely certain DDR2 cannot do 800MHz (DDR-1600).
> 
> Can you read what it says on one of the memory chips and post it?



i will check the chips of the video card of my brother.


----------



## Darren (Jul 4, 2009)

hecthork said:


> i agree with you n_n ... but its fast  ? and play HD movies of blueray disc -.-! and i cant in my mobo 946gzis with 8600gt 1gb (2x512 MB ddr2) i will change my mobo u_u the mobo of my brother is PC CHIP -.-! all about this is crazy... like in the title... " i so confused... "



Changing the motherboard will not improve performance, it would seem the bottleneck for playing 1080p resides in your CPU and ram. Your brothers rig only has 1 GBs of ram and your rig  has a slow single core Celeron D. If any upgrades are performed I'd attempt to upgrade to a minimum of 2 GBs total in your brothers computer, I seriously can not see a Celeron D handling 1080p well. Most people that use their rigs for movies (HTPC) tend to have energy efficient dual cores.


I do not want to blame your old hardware, but you've tried everything, what else could it be?

Edit:

I can remember my old heavily overclocked ATI x1600 Pro, and current Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.7 GHz with 8 GBs of ram used to struggle with 1080p, the video used to be slightly jerky.


----------

